# Hibiscus vs Azaleas



## Rawpower

This winter wiped out half of my Hibiscus Plants in the front of my house. I had a row of six really nice plants in the front but only three are left. I am debating to change to Azaleas but I am not really sure. I might buy 3 more to replace them or Buy azaleas to replace the whole row. Itâ€™s a tough call. I need a little 2cool help on this one. Any advise would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Muddskipper

One is tropical the other needs a low ph/ high acid soil

The Adela's take up more room once filled in... But soil is key...


----------



## Meadowlark

I'd go with Azaleas. Less work, no risk of freeze and you can get plants to fit the space available. The most beautiful azaleas I've seen are in the country and have been abandoned and never receive any "care". 

Below is a dwarf variety that's been in bloom now for over a week. It tops out at two feet. Low maintenance.


----------



## shoalnuff

Meadowlark said:


> I'd go with Azaleas. Less work, no risk of freeze and you can get plants to fit the space available. The most beautiful azaleas I've seen are in the country and have been abandoned and never receive any "care".
> 
> Below is a dwarf variety that's been in bloom now for over a week. It tops out at two feet. Low maintenance.


Do you have to cut it back every year? I lost four Hibiscus myself this year and have never tried Azaleas?


----------



## Meadowlark

shoalnuff said:


> Do you have to cut it back every year? I lost four Hibiscus myself this year and have never tried Azaleas?


 No, those pictured are at least 12 + years old...never been trimmed and never been fertilized and never protected in winter.


----------



## Muddskipper

I'm down to two hibiscus in the ground from 20...

And one of the two is iffy !.... I have some cool prize ones in pots... And they come inside during any 30 degree temps

I have azelas out front... And I cannot stress enough about what soil you put them in.... If your in east texas you have to worry less... But most of houston needs a raised bed....

My tard neighbors do nothing to their azelas and they look amazing but they were established yrs before they moved in...once you get them going your good...


----------



## Rawpower

Meadowlark said:


> I'd go with Azaleas. Less work, no risk of freeze and you can get plants to fit the space available. The most beautiful azaleas I've seen are in the country and have been abandoned and never receive any "care".
> 
> Below is a dwarf variety that's been in bloom now for over a week. It tops out at two feet. Low maintenance.


Ok. Where is the best place in Houston to look for Azaleas? What Color is your favorite? I will probably Start ripping out the dead Hibiscus and Move the Good ones to pots.


----------



## Muddskipper

Depending in how many you want... But houston garden center generally has a good selection.... But get a coupon before going over ...online

The fancy nurserys are real proud of theirs ... The bigger the more expensive...

If you going cheap... Get them small to see if they make it through the summer....

You need to decide which ones you want... Full sun or partial sun?

This link should tell you everything you need to know
http://harris.agrilife.org/files/2011/05/azaleas.pdf

I am growing judge Solomon and Formosa in two different sites...neither are fast growing


----------



## Meadowlark

There are many different varieties of azaleas that work well in the Houston area. All different sizes, shapes, colors, etc. 

The first one I posted above is the pink gumpo, my personal favorite. It has tremendous concentrations of long lasting flowers. I also have corral bells which are shown in the first picture below. Very nice flowers. 

The "Encore" variety blooms fall and spring which is a nice variation...but I find the blooms are not as concentrated as the spring only varieties...see the purple encore below. with only one remaining flower. 

Just about every nursery in Houston is selling azaleas right now...and some have great bargains.

Generally, they need a well drained, shady area and do not need fertilization...or much care at all. Many people "over manage" azaleas in my opinion...just enjoy them.


----------



## shoalnuff

Meadowlark said:


> There are many different varieties of azaleas that work well in the Houston area. All different sizes, shapes, colors, etc.
> 
> The first one I posted above is the pink gumpo, my personal favorite. It has tremendous concentrations of long lasting flowers. I also have corral bells which are shown in the first picture below. Very nice flowers.
> 
> The "Encore" variety blooms fall and spring which is a nice variation...but I find the blooms are not as concentrated as the spring only varieties...see the purple encore below. with only one remaining flower.
> 
> Just about every nursery in Houston is selling azaleas right now...and some have great bargains.
> 
> Generally, they need a well drained, shady area and do not need fertilization...or much care at all. Many people "over manage" azaleas in my opinion...just enjoy them.


How will i know if i'm getting the shorter growing variety?


----------



## Meadowlark

shoalnuff said:


> How will i know if i'm getting the shorter growing variety?


 Generally they will be labeled as "dwarf"


----------



## shoalnuff

Thanks Meadowlark.


----------



## fishingcacher

The secret is buying the larger azaleas rather than the small 1 gallon size. I never had any luck with the small ones. No problem with the big ones. Very low maintenance. The downside is the flowers only last a couple of weeks unless you are lucky enough to get two blooms per year. Also they need to be covered if the temperature drops below freezing for extended periods of time.


----------



## tec

Azaleas bloom a few weeks a year and Hibiscus bloom ten months.


----------

